# Humminbird 788ci



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking to purchase this unit since it is on sale for $450. Anyone have pros or cons for this unit? Fish mostly inland lakes for eyes and crappies. Price seems right for the features. Don't know if I would need side imaging?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I find my 788CI to be an awesome GPS/chartplotter and fishfinder. Very clear crisp bright color screen, decent gps (my speed does flicker a bit with heavy Lake Erie Chop), good selection of mapping chips (Navionics), excellent and powerfull traditional fishfinder, occasionally wish I had DI for clear view of bottom (Canadian lakes with structure). I've had problem with unit shutting off, got replacement sheetmetal retainer to hold connectors in base unit. HB service was good. My tranducer mount allowed a big rooster tail of water to splash up that required duct tape, but newer units have a rubber piece to plug gap in bracket. Very pleased with the performance of this unit. It beats the last several Lowrance units that died a premature death. Can't answer your si question.

You got an awesome price! Where did you see that price? I'm looking to replace a dead Lowrance backup unit with a HB, possibly with di.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just ordered mine from Reeds. Talked nice to the fella and got mine ,shipped, for 479.00. Also bought the navionics premium east card for 139.00. Hope it's here by thursday, friday, game on !!


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Gander Mt--$499 with $50 in store rebate credit--can always find something to pick up anyway. Will probably jump on one tmro.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just got that unit from Gander last month. On sale with a $20 off Gander coupon, a $50 rebate from Humminbird and free shipping. I like it so far. Still playing with some settings like the switchfire. I have an older 787 and the 788 is nicer with a bigger screen.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

How did you get a Humminbird $50 rebate?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

walleyedave said:


> How did you get a Humminbird $50 rebate?


It was offered on the Gander site but think the time slot is up.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

so this unit has 2d sonar, side imaging,gps/chartplotter and color for 499? does this include transducer also?


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a 798 it has side and down imaging. wasnt sure I would need it untill i got it and it is nice. Takes a few to figure it out as the side image is a little different but once you figure it out it is great i see things that you couldnt before. down image is also good.Great unit. The 788 is as well sounds like a great buy. ENJOY.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

bluegilla killa said:


> so this unit has 2d sonar, side imaging,gps/chartplotter and color for 499? does this include transducer also?


go to reeds outdoors and check out their ad. I think they're clearing out all the 788 ci unit to make room for the new, down imaging models. Mike


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

bluegilla killa said:


> so this unit has 2d sonar, side imaging,gps/chartplotter and color for 499? does this include transducer also?


The 788 does not have SI, only DI. The 798 has SI in addition to DI.

http://store.humminbird.com/products/410760/788ci_HD_DI_Combo


----------



## MrEdd (Jul 20, 2008)

The 788ci has Built-in UniMap - US inland lakes, rivers, coasts. Do i still need to get the Navionics maps that can be used on it. Im going to be using it trolling for eyes. I used an Alpelco Loran for years (until the plug was pulled).
My Loran just showed the waypoints i stored & tracks for trolling, & was satisfied with that, just so i can go back to point saved where i pulled fish. Any input what im missing by using the built in maps or getting the Navionics? 
Thanks, Ed


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a new bird that has the built in maps. The chips give you more definition and tell where the depths of the lake change along with more info on ramps/roads and a little more island definition. 

The built in maps are just fine if you need to follow tracks or go to wave pts that are saved on the unit. You can zoom way in as well so your track is spot on. For 150 for a chip, i just cant see spending the money for it. FIY dont be surprised if your finder doesnt have a manual in the box.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I wonder how Alum and Hoovers maps looks as far as contours.. I'm with you Tom. I can't see spending all that dough for only a few maps.. I could see if I fished Erie regularly.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Well used my 788ci hd di unit today really liked it.I did use it on erie for perch.Yes no manual comes with it but i did email hummingbird for one and it was delivered 2 days after i emailed them .The manual was pretty helpful on the water.I did have a little clutter at high speed but just need to raise the tranducer some had a little rooster tail...So i think you will like yours..


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I went to kiser today and the 597 did well. I loved the down imaging. For a lake thats small theres alot of interesting contours and other things that showed up well. Im still waitiing for my manual to come in the mail, its been a week now.


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Go with the Navionics chip! They have the Freshest Data program so you can update cartography for free for a year.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Gander now has this unit on clearance for $429. I picked up the last one at the Rome Hilliard location in Columbus. It was the display model so they knocked an additional 20% off. Just got it installed today can't wait to get it on the water. This was an upgrade from a 20 yr old Lawrance X-4 so I'm expecting big things!

For those looking for the manual, they can be found on the humminbird website.

http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/788c-ci_Manual.pdf


----------

